

Philosophy is bullshit: David Hume - confluence
http://www.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/Beowulf/axioms/axioms/node4.html

======
rbarooah
This argument seems to only work if you make the arbitrary assumption that
philosophy and science are completely separate domains.

~~~
marknutter
I'm comfortable with that assumption.

~~~
rbarooah
Fair enough, but since it's by no means universal, leaving this unstated is
tantamount to a straw man.

